# Setting up for Transport



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have videos of dog/handler teams that back into position by the helper for the Transport?


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you mean like this (2:58)?





 
If so, there is another team that did it this way very crisply at the worlds last year. Can't remember who - will have to have a look at my YouTube favs if this is what you mean and I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes! That is what I am talking about. I have seen it, but couldn't get a good picture in my head.
If you can find another video, I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Not the same thing, but check this one out at 1:31.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Darn! Can't find it. Hmmm...may have to re-watch all the WUSV C vids - oh the horrors . If I find it, I will certainly post it. 

Can't see your link - red x box only . Very curious to watch it!

Myself and another handler I train with set up our side transports this way. Seems to work very well for some dogs, but not so much for others.

OK - just checked your post again and I can see the vid now...just about to watch!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

bocron said:


> Not the same thing, but check this one out at 1:31.
> 
> Kuba vom Fluchtweg -Tobias Oleynik WUSV-WM 2011 C - YouTube


 
Oh yes! I have THAT one on my favs! Posted it on FB a few times as I love watching it . Aside from subsequent barking 

Thank you for sharing!

It's really bugging me that I can't find the other one.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I know the one you're talking about. I think it got posted on either my club fb page or on one of our helper's fb pages. I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

That would be great!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Fancy routine Annette, thanks for posting. 
Not what I was thinking, but cool!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

And another! Thank you!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes thanks!

I STILL can't find the other one! Bah! It's driving me nuts :crazy:


----------

